# Rowland Ward Critically Reviews the Famous "Westminster Assembly" Painting



## dannyhyde (Sep 6, 2009)

Westminster Assembly Picture Review|Meet The Puritans


----------



## Rangerus (Sep 6, 2009)

Very interesting.


> a picture capable of providing a useful talking point.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad to have that cleared up. My wife is a direct descendant of Philip Nye's older brother Thomas. I'm glad her uncle was not advocating toleration of heresy. I was bothered by the title given to the painting.


----------



## MW (Sep 6, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> I'm glad to have that cleared up. My wife is a direct descendant of Philip Nye's older brother Thomas. I'm glad her uncle was not advocating toleration of heresy. I was bothered by the title given to the painting.



In the Appendix to Reid's Memoirs of the Wesminster divines one can read Nye's exhortation at the taking of the Solemn League and Covenant, where he expressed the hope that the covenant would prove the means of destroying popery and prelacy.


----------

